# use of linux as network operating system



## 171/06 (Sep 4, 2009)

how can we use the red hat linux as a nos?
what are the benifts of linux over other os as network operating system?


----------



## infiniteingnuty (Sep 4, 2009)

try Freenas http://www.freenas.org/


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

171/06 said:


> how can we use the red hat linux as a nos?
> what are the benifts of linux over other os as network operating system?


From wikipedia:
Some device operating systems, including Mac OS X and all versions of Microsoft Windows since Windows 2000, include NOS features. Some common network operating systems for DOS and Windows systems have included Novell NetWare, LAN Manager, OpenVMS and Banyan Vines. These operating systems are not themselves network operating systems. A NOS is an OS that has been specifically written to implement and maintain networks.


The advantage of using Redhat or other linux against any version of windows are:
reliability
stability
speed
immunity form viruses, trojans, malware,spyware
configurability
cost (free)


----------

